# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  A e gjeni dot emrin....

## skender76

Pershendetje..........Arbeni, Bashkimi, Kastrioti jane baballaret e tre femijeve me emrat Astrit, Besnik dhe Kujtim. Bab e bir nuk i fillon emri me te njejten shkronje.  Arbeni nuk eshte babai i Besnikut. Si quhet djali i Kastriotit?P.S Zgjidheni pa leter, vetem me mend.

----------


## Borix

Arbeni ka pjelle Kujtimin, se thuhet qe s'ka Besnikun. Athere Bashkimi ka Astritin me kopilllek se s'mund te kete Besnikun per shkak te germes se dyte te alfabetit grek, ndersa Kastrioti ka Besnikun.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Besnik......

----------


## skender76

Bravooooo.....shum t'shpejt te dy.P.S. Shkoni pak tek "MUSHKA ME SAMAR" e munohni me dhan perjigje edhe aty.

----------

